# [Eclipse] Codeergänzung funktioniert nicht



## Gast (27. Mrz 2007)

Guten Abend,
ich habe seit längerem das Problem, dass bei Eclipse die Codeergänzung (Also das wenn ich eine Methode wähle, mir die Methoden mit den Buchstaben angezeigt werden). Eclipse stürzt dabei immer ab. Neurunterladen von Eclipse hat auch nichts gebracht, jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mrz 2007)

Was sagen die Logs? Eclipse Version? OS?


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2007)

Eclipseversion 3.2.2
Betriebssystem ist Windows XP.

Wo finde ich die Logs?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mrz 2007)

Nach dem Eclipse Absturz sollte im Normalfall ein Popup angezeigt werden das einen Exit Code und einen Hinweis auf die logs enthält.


----------



## Gast (28. Mrz 2007)




----------



## Wildcard (28. Mrz 2007)

Wenn du Glück hast lässt es sich einfach lösen wenn du Eclipse mit dem -clean Parameter startest oder einen neuen Workspace verwendest.
Sollte das nicht zum Erfolg führen:
Der Exit Code liefert einige Treffer in Google. Wenn für dich nichts passendes dabei ist würde ich einen Eclipse Bug aufmachen.
In der Zwischenzeit solltest du eine andere Eclipse Version und/oder eine andere VM ausprobieren.


----------



## Gast (28. Mrz 2007)

Danke, das mit dem Workspace wechseln hat geklappt  :applaus:


----------



## Guest (30. Jun 2007)

Guten Abend,
ich habe seit neuestem ein Problem mit Eclipse immer wenn das Feld zur Codeergänzung kommen soll, braucht Eclipse grausam langsam und schmeißt mir oft folgende Fehlermeldung an den Kopf.





Wenn ich mache, was in der Fehlermeldung steht. Ist die Codeergänzung jedoch vollständig deaktiviert und das will ich auch nicht. Auch das runterladen einer anderen Version hat nicht funktioniert.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.[/img]


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jun 2007)

Nicht genug RAM?


----------



## Guest (30. Jun 2007)

2GB dürften wohl reichen^^


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jun 2007)

Funktioniert es beim zweiten Versuch besser (nachdem du die Meldung weggeklickt hast)?


----------



## Guest (30. Jun 2007)

Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jun 2007)

Wie siehts in einem frischen Workspace aus?
Welches OS, welche Eclipse Version, welche Java Version?
Ziemlich großer Buildpath?


----------



## Guest (30. Jun 2007)

Frischer Workspace klappt auch nicht.

Betriebssystem: WinXP Home
Eclipseversion: 3.2.2 und 3.3
Javaversion: 1.6

Was ist der Buildpath? Wo mein JDK ist? Wenn ja ist der auch sehr kurz.


----------



## Guest (30. Jun 2007)

Nachdem ich das JDK neuinstalliert habe und die Funktion wieder eingeschaltet habe, gehts wieder einwandfrei


----------

